# Big Bang?



## ToNiK (Mar 18, 2008)

has anybody had experience with this strain?

hXXp://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Greenhouse_Seeds__Big_Bang_Feminised.cfm?iProductID=5266

If grown outdoors would those yields really be possible?

EDIT
replace "hXXp with http"..


----------



## ToNiK (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay the link works now


----------



## ToNiK (Mar 21, 2008)

hXXp://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Kiwi_Seeds__2_Pounder.cfm?iProductID=5059


 :joint:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow! 2 pounds off of an average sized plant. I guess it would be possible but I would love to actually see it. Might want to try it out and make a grow journal for us to follow. Take care and keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## ToNiK (Mar 21, 2008)

Ya Im debating wether I should get one of these or if I should get the
afghan kush and the colombian gold from world of seeds.  I think qualitys pretty important so Ive been trying to find smoke or grow reports on the 2 pounder and I couldnt find any, and the season for me starts around the middle of april so I need to make a decision. Im doing a gorilla grow so I dont want to have to many plants 

but either way Ill be posting a grow report  :headbang2:


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

I would love to see some one give these strains a try...

wild thailand
south african kwazulu
afgan kush

these are all pure land race strains :hubba: and feminised.

That 2 pounder bud looks killer heavy though. ​


----------



## massproducer (Mar 22, 2008)

Just be prepared for a very large plant, like 7 feet or so to get 2 LBS, the big bang especially can get very big like 8-9 feet if you plant it too early.  Keep in mind that these are big sativa's.  If you keep those things in mind you will have a bumper crop this fall.  Keep us updated


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

It would definitely be a massive sativa. I doubt I could sucessfully finish one of those in the region I'm located. Either way, I would love to see a grow journal on one outdoors. Take care.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey smokey if you have anywhere discreet you could build a small, cheap greenhouse type set up to help control the environment, it will help you plant earlier and harvest later.  Even a cold frame could help.  

It is a bit different for me because I am Canadian and my doctor has agreed to sign my medical marijuana forms, so i don't have to worry about cops, just robbers, not that they are any better, but i have my greenhouse set up in my backyard, it is rater discreet as well.


----------



## ToNiK (Mar 24, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Just be prepared for a very large plant, like 7 feet or so to get 2 LBS, the big bang especially can get very big like 8-9 feet if you plant it too early. Keep in mind that these are big sativa's. If you keep those things in mind you will have a bumper crop this fall. Keep us updated


 
have you grown the big bang before? I ask because Im still kind of doughting if it can really yield that much and if the buds quality 
 
Also Im almost positive I want to grow the colombian gold 
but I cant decide wether to get the afghan kush or the big bang/2 pounder for my second what do you guys think?

http://www.worldofseeds.eu/eng/wos_bank_09.php

http://www.worldofseeds.eu/eng/wos_bank_11.php


----------



## ToNiK (Mar 24, 2008)

this looks pretty good too 

http://www.worldofseeds.eu/eng/wos_bank_15.php


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36403

this is my journal.. i have been growing Big Bang for a bit, i am on week 6 although i think she kicked in around week 2, so more around week 4 for her... anyway, check it out... the green house seed co website showed they grew a pound off a single plant...

i find she is very short with a lot of nodes and large budding... check out my journal and you will see how much i yeild...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

I got one Big Bang seed as a freebie and I think I am going to plant it outdoors in a oak half wine barrel. I have a good spot for it, but I will have to crop it for height issues. The seed is red. Does that mean it's feminized or what? What's the deal cloning from femmed beans? I want to keep some clones from this, just in case it's awesome, but I don't want to get a bunch of hermies.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 20, 2009)

femmed seeds are not always bad... mine were great!!  you will know if you get a hermie in the line if you have a bad seed... its that easy...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 20, 2009)

oh and btw... it IS awesome... very short plant, big yielder... smells like green apples. :aok:


----------



## SIR CHINK (Mar 26, 2009)

im doing LST'in with my GH FEM BIG BANG, it's growing nicely. check out my grow journal. I'll have more updated pixs of my closet grow maybe sat? If i can get the digi camera


----------

